# Free supertune seminar for baitcast reels



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Its seminar time again! 

If you ever wanted to learn how to tune your reel like the pros, this seminar is for you. If you want to upgrade your old tech bearings to BOCA Hybrid ceramic bearings, this seminar is for you. Is your drag system outdated. want to upgrade to carbon fiber drag washers and a greased drag system, this seminar is for you.

This event is sponsored by BOCA bearings. They have given me t-shirts,decals, and 4 free $30 gift certificates that will be raffled during the seminar.

Space is limited to 8 guest. PM me to register or if you have any questions.

PLEASE INCLUDE YOUR TELEPHONE NUMBER IN YOUR PM


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

The most common question '" how much" This is 100% FREE You will need bearings, drag washers, and Cal's drag grease bring your own or save some money and buy them from ME.

Ok this is what i have so far 

SteveZissou
Talltexan
skitex 
lexi1

The date is yet to be determined it will be on a Saturday. Once we get the eight we will get together and set date.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*Only 4 spots remain*

4 spots left!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*need a bigger boat*

Class is full i am trying to find a larger location so i can add more guest. If not I have been asked to put on a seminar at the fishing show in March. Everyone who misses this one can attend that one.


----------



## Xerictime (Aug 5, 2013)

Does BOCA bearings have a video link to super tuning for those of us too far away to attend the seminars???


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Allan.... Do you have a website that gives information on repair costs, and parts like carbon washers? I'm not in Texas, but do need to upgrade some reels.


----------



## smith04 (Sep 15, 2015)

*Seminar*

Allan,

Have you had the seminar yet, when we talked a month or so ago you were still looking for a larger place.

I want in.

Steve Smith


----------



## doublehaul60 (May 14, 2017)

*Seminar*

Can't tell if there is space left.
if there is I'll take it.


----------



## doublehaul60 (May 14, 2017)

*Seminar*

Sorry didn't see the date of your original post.


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

smith04 said:


> Allan,
> 
> Have you had the seminar yet, when we talked a month or so ago you were still looking for a larger place.
> 
> ...


Class never happened, or I wasn't notified even though I was on the list.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

If you were on the list for last class and have not spoke with me since. Please call me 281-469-9898


----------

